# Caramel dessert wine



## knockabout (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd like to make a batch of red and split it - leave 1/2 dry and add a caramel f pack to the other half to get a nice dessert wine with caramel overtones. Only problem is I've never made an fpack. Anyone suggest any recipes for me or would you just. Go with a simple syrup with caramel flavor? Thanks for your patience


----------



## jojabri (Apr 11, 2014)

I have no clue? Perhaps a caramel syrup? The syrup is sweetened. I have some caramel syrup that I'm planning adding to my coffee wine. Since it's experimental, I don't care to experiment.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 12, 2014)

F pacs contain fruit. What you are trying to do it just backsweeten with caramel flavor. You could either caramelize some sugar or honey to add back to your wine, some oak will help blend this in. If you just want to add flavoring make sure to get some natural flavoring and add it a tiny bit at a time, its easy to give a wine a fake chem taste with flavorings. WVMJ


----------



## joeswine (Apr 12, 2014)

*Caramel port*

if you really want to make a caramel wine or port style wine try this............................................................ RJ SPAGNOLS KIT
 THIS IS A CRU CARAMEL PORT STYLE WINE KIT EXCELLENT IN EVERY WAY I TWEAKED THIS KIT WITH THE ADDITION OF WINE TANNINS FRO THE BODY AND A CARAMEL EXTRACT TO HELP BOOST THE ABV (ACHOLO) THIS ONLY COMES OUT ONCE A YEAR BUT YOU MAY FINE BREW SHOPS WITH IT IN STOCK,:KEG AND BARREL HERE IN NJ HAS 2 KITS" ONCE YOU 'VE DONE THIS ONE YOU WON'T TRY ANY OTHER RESOURCES,WON TO 1 SILVER AND 1 BRONZE SO FAR THIS SEASON WITH THIS ONE.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 12, 2014)

*Caramel port continued*

To the finish.........................GREAT TAST AND PROFILE,YOU'LLLOVE IT IF YOU LIKE ASWEET PORT OR WINE.


----------

